# First cold smoke



## graphicsman (Dec 12, 2012)

Ive done about every other type of smoke so this time a buddy and I decided to cold smoke our own bacon and cheese.  Bacon Ive been reading on for months here but Im lost with the cheese in two parts.  Im lost on where to buy the cheese, I typically buy my meat at Costco or Sams but I didnt want to mess up and get the wrong cheese.  After much reviewing I see a wait period for the cheese.  Am I correct that a two week wait is good??  I see many people vacuum seal and put in the fridge but I havent found a reliable vacuum sealer.  I will be buying the AMS and doing it all in my WSM 22.


----------



## jrod62 (Dec 12, 2012)

Any cheese you like will work and at least 2 weeks of rest after being smoked. I wait 4 weeks.


----------



## graphicsman (Dec 12, 2012)

please define "rest".  Fridge I assume but in a plastic bag be ok??  

EDIT:

also research point best for 2.5 hours smoke...  correct?


----------



## driedstick (Dec 12, 2012)

graphicsman said:


> please define "rest".  Fridge I assume but in a plastic bag be ok??
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> also research point best for 2.5 hours smoke...  correct?


yes rest in fridge, plastic bag will work make sure you have as much air out as possible, I smoke mine for 2 1/2 - 3hrs and any cheese will work, I have done chedder, motzeralla, gouda, ect. I try to smoke with apple if possible for me just taste better. but give it all a try till you find what you like and when you pack make sure you date, it what kind of cheese it is and what it was smoked with apple, hickory, peach ect.

Good luck,


----------



## tjohnson (Dec 12, 2012)

Cheese from SAMS or Costco is just fine

I prefer sharp cheddar and their fresh mozzarella

Most cheese needs to rest for a few weeks to mellow, but for whatever reason, fresh mozzarella can be eaten right off the smoker, and is even better then next day

2 1/2 hours of apple smoke is good for me too

Hickory can have a little "Bite" for me on cheese

If you don't have a vacuum sealer, wrap tight in saran wrap, and then into a ziplock.  make sure you squeeze out all the air you can from the bag

Todd


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 12, 2012)

If it happens to be cold out and the internal temp of the smoker is less than 60 I let mine go a bit longer 3-3.5 hours. Also at the lower temp you don't get as much color. We really like pepper jack. Smoking it really brings out the heat in the peppers!


----------

